
How close is clean aviation? - dnetesn
http://www.bbc.com/future/sponsored/story/28052015-can-planes-ever-be-clean-and-green
======
vanderZwan
> If all goes well, the aircraft should arrive back in the United Arab
> Emirates in July 2015, and the pilots will be feted for having broken a new
> world record – the longest distance ever flown by a solar airplane in
> aviation history.

And it was at this point that I noticed the article had no post date
mentioned, and in fact said "advertisement feature".

~~~
greglindahl
Should the mods add (Advertisement) to the posting title, then?

~~~
Mz
You can flag it.

------
heydenberk
Is this a native advertisement? The URL has a 'sponsored' token in it.

------
tsotha
Electric airships make a whole lot more sense than electric airplanes. There's
more surface area for solar cells, and they're more efficient to start with.

------
cconcepts
One thing I've found interesting is that, as communication tech improved, we
haven't needed to travel less, but more. I would have assumed that better
communication tools would result in less need to travel but it appears to be
creating more need.

Perhaps we're just waiting on that "killer app" for communication that is so
immersive that people won't need to meet face to face so much to do business.

~~~
subleq
Sounds like Jevon's paradox

~~~
cconcepts
Jevon's paradox is really
interesting:[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jevons_paradox](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jevons_paradox)

------
nether
For the record, the "Progress Eagle" shown in the header and in the blue image
at the bottom of the article is an artist's concept vehicle with no basis in
engineering or reality.

